# Metabones Smart Expander Ensures Every EF Mount Lens Work on Fujifilm GFX



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 18, 2020)

> *Vancouver, Canada, November 16, 2020* – Will this full-frame EF mount lens sufficiently cover the medium format sensor of Fujifilm GFX cameras? With Metabones® EF-GFX Smart Expander™, the answer is always “yes”.
> Multiplying the focal length by 1.26x and the F-number by the same amount, Metabones EF-GFX Smart Expander perfectly matches the image circle of full-frame EF mount lenses to the medium-format sensor of the GFX series cameras, with the diagonal field-of-view (FoV) remaining exactly the same.
> The optical design consists of 5 elements in 3 groups, incorporating ultra-high index Lanthanum-based optical glass as well as one element made of fused silica, resulting in extremely good performances with professional-grade zoom lenses. For example, a 24-70mm f/2.8 lens becomes a 30-88mm f/3.5 zoom, and a 70-200mm f/2.8 lens becomes an 88-252mm f/3.5 zoom.  And perhaps most exciting of all, the 11-24mm f/4 Canon becomes an extremely sharp 13.8-30.2mm f/5 without any disturbing...



Continue reading...


----------



## marathonman (Nov 18, 2020)

Hasselblad is *******!


----------



## Besisika (Nov 18, 2020)

Kinda late. It should have been there when I was interested. Now, my heart belongs to R5.


----------



## dancan (Nov 18, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Hasselblad is *******!


----------



## gbasilemc (Nov 18, 2020)

just when I replaced most of my EF lenses with RF lenses...


----------



## BirdDudeJosh (Nov 18, 2020)

I tried a bunch of EF lenses with adapters and found most covered the sensor well but even with native lenses the contrast detect AF sucks. 100mm f2.8L IS, 85mm f1.4 L IS, 85mm f1.2L II, 100mm f2, 400mm f4 DO IS II and 200mm f2L IS all covered the sensor well. The 400mm f4 DO IS and 400mm f4 DO IS II with converters had a strong vignette. 
The GFX50R is very buggy it will lockup and do all sorts of strange stuff. It overheats shooting stills and the auto focus is the worst out of any camera I have ever used. The battery life is worse than even the first gen Sony full frames. Be sure to turn eye af off if you are not using it because it has no idea what an eye looks like and will randomly find eyes everywhere and for forget about af-c. Suposedly there is a budget friendly body with the phase detect and the 100MP sensor so I have kept the 50mm f3.5, 250mm f4 and 1.4X TC. I am still dissapointed every time I shoot with the GFX50R even though it was only $3500. The EVF and rear display are so poor you have no idea if somethign is sharp or if the contrast detect AF worked till you get home. The IQ is amazing and that is why I didn't sell it all my GF gear but there is no way I can trust Fuji enough to spend $10k on body if there is any chance the user experiance on the GFX100 is anywhere near the same. There are tons of reports of it having bugs and locking up and battery life even with two batteries is confirmed to still be poor.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 18, 2020)

If you can use so many EF lenses on the Fuji GFX then it kinda reinforces my opinion that there's little point in going for a more expensive and restrictive format that's only slightly larger than FF.


----------



## BirdDudeJosh (Nov 18, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> If you can use so many EF lenses on the Fuji GFX then it kinda reinforces my opinion that there's little point in going for a more expensive and restrictive format that's only slightly larger than FF.


For the most part I would agree.

The sensor really is much larger looking at it but I am not sure how the advantage of the larger senor is actually realized at least for me and what I shoot. I ultimately don't feel like I get better results with the GFX system as a whole compared to what I get with my Canon and Sony Systems. I am sure I am not Fuji's target audience but I did really try to give it chance. The issues with the system negate the IQ advantage for me. I am sure there are people that can make use of it but for me I haven't figured out how at least not yet. There is an IQ advantages in crop ability and also the esthetic roll off to the out of focus areas that appear to be a characteristic of the larger sensor. When pixel peeping these are noticeable but they doesn't translate to IG well. ISO 12800 on the GFX50R surprisingly good and you can crop still at that ISO and still haven surprising detail if it's in focus. Also the 50MP GFX50R at ISO 100 has way more corp ability than my a7rIV for macro like work. The Fuji lenses are all fantastic from what I have seen. I had or have the 50mm f3.5, 63mm f2.8, 100-200mm f5.6, 120mm f4 macro 250mm f4 and 1.4 TC. The only one that I didn't like was the 63 since it has horribly slow auto focus. The issue for me is the GFX50R with the 250mm f4 and 1.4x TC in perfect light do not stand a chance against the A7rIV, MC-11, 400mm f4 DO IS II and 2X TC III for shooting birds. I don't think even doubling the resolution with a GFX100 would even make it slightly competitive. Maybe a GF 2X TC so I would have a 100MP at 500mm f8 against 61MP at 800mm f8 but whats the point when already exists. 
I don't see a point in comparing the R5 since its AF can run circles around the A7RIV and AF at 1600mm f22.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 19, 2020)

So, it's a medium format sensor with a .79 crop and we are putting 35mm ef lenses on it with a 1.26x extender to make the equivalent field of view the same as it would be on a 35mm sensor. This nullifies the depth of field advantage that medium format offers...but allows super bright Canon L lenses like 24mm f1.4, 35mm f1.4, 85mm f1.2 to be fitted. So what we are saying here is that we are buying a Fuji body and then putting Canon lenses on there because Fuji haven't properly supported their MF format with beneficial lenses. A great sensor, mediocre camera...poor native lens options. All to get 100mp images. Hmm I think that's a bizarre choice.


----------



## jam05 (Nov 21, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> So, it's a medium format sensor with a .79 crop and we are putting 35mm ef lenses on it with a 1.26x extender to make the equivalent field of view the same as it would be on a 35mm sensor. This nullifies the depth of field advantage that medium format offers...but allows super bright Canon L lenses like 24mm f1.4, 35mm f1.4, 85mm f1.2 to be fitted. So what we are saying here is that we are buying a Fuji body and then putting Canon lenses on there because Fuji haven't properly supported their MF format with beneficial lenses. A great sensor, mediocre camera...poor native lens options. All to get 100mp images. Hmm I think that's a bizarre choice.


No. Because there are some people that can't afford to purchase a native lens. Simple. No sense in trying to twist it any other way.


----------



## jam05 (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh well, If one can't afford to purchase a native lens.


----------

